# Which alternate DNS is better?



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using a BSNL dataone broadband connection. I heard that the BSNL default DNS is not very reliable and I wanted to tryout alternate DNS servers. I came across OpenDNS and Google Public DNS. Which among these do you think is better (faster)?

OpenDNS :

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Google Public DNS :

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd recommend Google Public DNS.

Though I'm using BSNL's default ones, without any glitch.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using Google public DNS but had encountered some issue while opening sites. I do not know what was the actual problem but I changed it to BSNL's later on.

Haven't tried OpenDNS though..will give it a shot


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

I've tried both OpenDNS and Google's DNS. Both of them works fine and better than BSNL's default DNS address.

Just do a "akkad bakkad bambe bo" on both of them and you'll get the answer . Both of them are equally fast though I recommend Google's DNS.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

opendns


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

OpenDNS with Dynamic IP Address Updater: OpenDNS > Support > Dynamic IP Info > Dynamic IP: Technical Details


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2011)

4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

opendns


----------



## TheMost (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Comodo DNS !
Working Fine !


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 7, 2011)

i am using OpenDNS.. tried Google's DNS also but OpenDNS seemed fast..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 4.2.2.2
> 4.2.2.1



Which are these?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Which are these?



Among the most famous DNS Services, but largely been less favoured now since Google DNS came to picture.

*www.tummy.com/Community/Articles/famous-dns-server/


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

If you haven't experience any problems with BSNL DNS then you probably shouldn't change your DNS because that would slow down your connection. External DNS servers take time to respond to the pings depending upon the DNS server's location (not much differentiable though).


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jun 11, 2011)

Use DNS benchmark by gibson reasearch  **Home of Gibson Research Corporation** to find out which is a better dns for you .
i am getting this
*System has multiple redundant nameservers configured.
*All system nameservers are alive & replying to queries.
*System nameservers are ordered for best performance!
  Usage Order   Nameserver IP            
     -----------  ---------------          
           1          61.  1. 96. 69                [NIB]
           2          61.  1. 96. 71                [NIB]
           3         203.115. 81. 38              [PACENET-INDIA]
           4         220.226.206.216             [RELIANCE]
*System nameservers are faster than ALL public alternatives.
*This system's nameservers are 100% reliable.
*All of this system nameservers return errors.
* System nameservers are replying to all query types.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2011)

I have pinged these and Google's DNS has an average ping of 109ms while OpenDNS has 256ms. 4.2.2.2 gives 270ms

How do I find BSNL's DNS? In my system it shows the modem's IP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2011)

Check out your router page, where it'll show your BSNL DNS.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2011)

@ico

Thats been covered


----------

